
The Blackbird – fully adjustable car rig that creates photoreal CG cars - polemic
http://www.themill.com/portfolio/3002/the-blackbird%C2%AE
======
bereasonable
I believe this was covered in a discussion a few days ago.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11964582](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11964582)

